# Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt  09003 Nr



## Unregistriert (27 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
war bis jetzt völlig unbehelligt mit diesem leidigen Thema!
Aber nur bis vor 2 Stunden, denn da erreichte mich folgende sms auf meinem Handy:

" Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt. Zum Abhören rufen Sie bitte 09003/101581 an und geben folgende Chiffre-Nr. 241... ein ."

Was soll ich tun??

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Tipps!

mattes2


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2008)

*AW: Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt  09003 Nr*

Informiere mit Deinem Namen/Anschrift die Bundesnetzagentur. Der Inhaber der Nummer ist dort ja schon hinlänglich bekannt und auch schon abgemahnt worden.
--> rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2008)

*AW: Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt  09003 Nr*



> Was soll ich tun??


Du solltest auf keinen Fall dort anrufen und die sms NICHT löschen.
Mache bitte Meldung an
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Dazu die sms abschreiben, fotografieren oder mit Handy-Software ausdrucken.


----------



## Django (28 April 2008)

*AW: Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt  09003 Nr*

Hatte dasselbe "Problem". Die BNetzA reagierte inzwischen und schaltete ab:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=148244&postcount=21

Aber diese Leute haben wohl noch einen ordentlichen Rufnummern-Vorrat, die jetzt nach und nach "abgenudelt" werden!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2008)

*AW: Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt  09003 Nr*

Danke für die Tipps,
ich habe dort nicht angerufen und werde Handy-Dispalytext abschreiben und an die genannte Agentur weiterleiten ...!
Danke noch mal!
mattes2


----------

